# 3rd brake light problem



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

See if there's a way to probe for the voltage at the connector while it's connected. It's too tight for meter leads, but if you stick some sewing pins down there, you should be able to make contact. The question is if it's getting 12V in the car or not.

The fact it starts good and then goes downhill suggests bad connection. But it might be drawing too much current and the BCM is having to protect itself.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are you close to the ocean? I ask because this could be a corroded connection. I've seen corrosion on electrical connections start out with a good connection but then progressively get worse over time.


----------



## Chevy_Cruze_PT (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply fellows .
I have checked for the voltage before but without the light in place and it got 12v .
In the trunk I have changed the connector because it seemd , to me , corroded and stell got the same issue .
Yes I leave near the ocean , can it be the pedal switch .?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Chevy_Cruze_PT said:


> can it be the pedal switch .?


Since your car isn't a US model, I'm having to make some assumptions. In the US model, it's not a switch, it's a position sensor. The BCM converts that into the brake light signal. Since the other brake lights are fine, that's not an issue. What we're trying to figure out here is if the problem is the light assembly or the voltage coming from the BCM to drive it. The BCM isn't cheap and it will take a dealer to reprogram the replacement, so let's hope it's not that. I have seen various LED lights fail, so let's hope it's that.


----------



## Chevy_Cruze_PT (Apr 24, 2016)

Have no idea what I did but it seems to be working , had no problem all day today , Just unplugged and plugged back in the connections at the fuse box on the left hand side near the pedals .


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

That would lean towards a loose or faulty fuse. If it returns get a fresh fuse.


----------

